

New Google Buzz API features, including a hose of fire  - Anon84
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/07/new-google-buzz-api-features-including.html

======
mark_l_watson
This looks very interesting. I liked that they provide the command line
utility for quick experiments. Search results return very "fresh" social media
posts.

